# antidepressants



## cherry2001_uk (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi I'm in need of advise I'm 22 weeks and suffer with depression it started when I had my first child but when I got pregnant I stopped taking fluxoetine which I've coped to a certain extent till the last few days I've hit a blackhole and hate life I cnt see no way out without going bk on them I've read some threads and they've said its safe to go bk on it I just wondered if u knw whether it is safe.

Thankyou


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cherry,

So sorry to hear that you are feeling low just now   This is definitely something that you need to see GP about asap (if you haven't already) All the information available at the moment suggests that there is no statistically significant increased risk if you take fluoxetine during pregnancy. It can be hard though to decide what the best thing to do is, obviously medicines are only used during pregnancy when absolutely necessary but this has to be weighed up against the risk of not treating an underlying illness. Best thing to do is discuss with GP and weigh up the best options for you personally.

Hope you can get appropriate help soon  
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

